# Авиация > Матчасть >  21-93 или  МиГ-21БИС UPG.

## RA3DCS

> Тот факт, Индусам удалось продать РЛС это *очень большое достижение*, у разработчиков появились деньги, удалось сохранить раб места и технологии.
> 
> МиГ-21-93 свою задачу выполнил, он помог продать РЛС, большего от не реально ожидать не приходилось.
> .



Повезло АООТ НИИР «Фазотрон» удалось заработать деньги. К началу 90 годов огромный парк МиГ- 21 имелся почти 40 стран мира. В рекламных буклетах утверждалось, что боевая эффективность МиГ-21-93 в 6 раз превышает эффективность обычного МиГ-21бис. И только одна Индия, заключает контракт на модернизацию своих МиГ-21бис, и то у себя. И это Вы называете очень большим достижением? Ну не было бы Индии и загнулся бы «Фазатон» как многие другие производителей комплектующих изделий для авиационной техники. 
Понятно, что в лихие 90, что бы выжить, готовы были продавать все, что угодно и кому угодно.

Если посмотреть историю модификаций МиГ-21 то увидим, что состав приборного и радиоэлектронного оборудования на протяжении всех модификаций практически не изменялся. 
А тут 21-93 с новой РЛС и приборной начинкой. Радиостанция Р-800Л1, радиокомпас АРК-25, радиовысотомер А-037 исп.22, маркерный радиоприемник А-611, самолетный ответчик УВД А-511, система предупреждения об облучении СПО-21, система госопознования СРЗО-КР, система ближней навигации А-311-03, система воздушных сигналов СВС-2С-УБИС, блок спутниковой навигационной информации БСНИ-1, аппаратура измерения вертикали и азимута ИВА, система автоматической продольной устойчивости АПУС-21, регистратор полетной информации Карат-Б. система бортовых измерений Гамма 1101-13. 

Новое вооружение: управляемые ракеты класса воздух-воздух Р-73Э, РВВ-АЕ, Р-27Р1 (Т1).
Неуправляемые ракеты С-8 калибра 80 мм, снаряжаемые в блоки Б8-М1.
Авиабомбы корректируемые КАБ-500КР, КАБ-500Д, КАБ-500КРУ.
Очень привлекательно.

Но эпоха МиГ-21 уже завершалась, и тратить огромные деньги на модернизацию устаревшего самолета было бессмысленно. Тем более, что ресурс планера и срок службы модернизированного самолета исчислялся с учетом ресурса и срока службы самолета до проведения модернизации. 

Есть данные, что изначально Индия планировала заключить контракт на модернизацию МиГ-21 с Израилем, но резкие заявления представителей АНПК «Миг» по поводу несанкционированных доработок на их изделиях, во многом способствовали заключению контракта на модернизацию МиГ-21 ВВС Индии с Россией, а не с израильскими фирмами. 

На модернизированных индийских МиГ-21бис UPG устанавливалось:
Система УВД и госопознавания IFF - 1410A, связная радиостанция МВ/ДМВ диапазона – INCOM - 1210A, резервная УКВ радиостанция COM-1150A, радиокомпас ARS- 610A, радиовысотомер малых высот RAM - 720A, инерциальная навигационная система со встроенным приемником GPS TOTEM 221G фирмы Sextant (Франция), система видеорегистрации VRS фирмы Sfim ODS (Франция), система управления выбросом помех CMDS фирмы TAAS (Израиль), станция предупреждения об облучении RWR «TARANG» фирмы ASIEO, система активных помех SPJ фирмы ASIEO.

Авиабомбы не российского производства, доработанные под российский держатель:
- четыре бомбы МК-82 на подклыльевых точках подвески.
- две бомбы МК-83 на внутренних подкрыльевых точках подвески.
- восемь учебных бомб на двух точках подвески по 4 бомбы на каждой.

Итог: Проект 21-93 и МиГ-21бис UPG совершенно разные вещи и ставить знак равенство - неправильно!

----------


## lindr

> Есть данные, что изначально Индия планировала заключить контракт на модернизацию МиГ-21 с Израилем, но резкие заявления представителей АНПК «Миг» по поводу несанкционированных доработок на их изделиях, во многом способствовали заключению контракта на модернизацию МиГ-21 ВВС Индии с Россией, а не с израильскими фирмами.


Извините но это ерунда, я все таки немного знаком с ситуацией, на самом деле и наши спецы и люди от МиГа работали на два фронта и с теми и теми, ничего бы израильтян без помощи МиГ не вышло бы.

Второе Печальный факт состоит в том, что почти все разработки сделанные по занавес советской эпохи пришлось выбросить на помойку, знаете есть например замечательная навиг система *И-29* двадцать лет один из экземпляров стоит у нас в институте, полностью рабочий еще в девяностые пытались было что-то делать, но всем понятно что *серийно производить* ее некому и не из чего. 
И таких примеров сотни, почти все то, что не запустили в серию до конца 80-х* все умерло*. Все что выжило, все было сделано либо на старых запасах либо на легализованном импорте, либо на новых разработках, основанных на покупной технологии, как преснопамятные *Багет* и *Соло*.

Я занимают разработкой БРОЭ уже почти 15, я знаю что делается, из чего, к каким годам относятся использованные технологии и сколько реально это стоит. 

И я вам могу авторитетно сказать серийное производство МиГ-21-93 с заявленным составом оборудования  - утопия. Равно как и производство МиГ-23-98 он вообще был *мертворожденный*, все это понимали.

А МиГ-21UPG это реальность, и в этой реальности нам предстоит жить ибо *Советского ВПК* нет, его угробили а все новые наши разработки будут подобно Китайским представлять сборную солянку из технологий компонентов со всего мира.

Вот к примеру знаменитый Су-30СМ Поиск - IFCG - Услуги в таможенной сфере

БОРТОВОЙ ВЫЧИСЛИТЕЛЬ RC-1 RC1-04020103  (ФИРМА) "HAL"

БОРТОВОЙ ВЫЧИСЛИТЕЛЬ RC-2 RC2-05020103 (ФИРМА) HAL

БЛОК SYGMA95NAA ИДЕНТ. № SYG95NAA65-00  НАВИГАЦИОННЫЙ ПРИБОР, В СОСТАВЕ КОМПЛЕКСА РЕШАЕТ ЗАДАЧИ НЕПРЕРЫВНОГО ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯ И ВЫДАЧИ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЯМ ПИЛОТА; (ФИРМА) SAGEM DEFENSE SECURITE

АНТЕННА GPS/CLONASS 188460495 (ФИРМА) SAGEM DEFENSE SECURITE

ЧЕРНЫЙ ЯЩИК 305Х230Х130 ИДЕНТ. № А2001236 (ФИРМА) THALES AVIONICS S.A

ИЗДЕЛИЕ НСЦ "СУРА-М" (НАШЛЕМНАЯ СИСТЕМА ЦЕЛЕУКАЗАНИЯ) ЗАВ. № 1702101 - 1 КОМПЛЕКТ:; (ФИРМА) КП СПС "АРСЕНАЛ"(Украина)

и.т.д.

P.S. Вам не нравились швейцарские часы на МиГ-21UPG, а как вам тот факт что МиГ-29СМТ(9-19) бортовые огни *покупались в Германии*?. 

Можно гневно ломать руки, сокрушаться рыдать, гневно обличать, но это без меня мои слезы высохли 20 лет назад, когда все рухнуло.

Надо стиснуть зубы, подавить необоснованную гордыню , брать все хорошее что можно достать со всего мира, делать свое, то что можем делать и доставать любой ценой современные технологии *и работать, много работать*, так поступает Китай и мы видим результат.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ибо *Советского ВПК* нет, его угробили


А российский ВПК есть? Как Вы считаете? (я спрашиваю вполне серьезно, безо всяких подковырок)

----------


## RA3DCS

> А МиГ-21UPG это реальность, и в этой реальности нам предстоит жить ибо *Советского ВПК* нет, его угробили а все новые наши разработки будут подобно Китайским представлять сборную солянку из технологий компонентов со всего мира.
> .


Тут с Вами нельзя не согласиться!

----------


## lindr

Несмотря на то, что с момента распада СССР прошло 20 лет все самолеты производимые в России *советские*, сколько не пытались российские, украинские и т.д (ненужное зачеркнуть) исключить из из своих изделий продукцию (украинского, российского, казахстанского, молдавского и.т.д. происхождения) - все без толку.

Флагман российского двигателестроения как закупал компоненты для АЛ-31Ф в Молдавии, так и закупает, Украинские изделия (а там не только СУРА) как стояли на Су-30 так и стоят, на Су-35С их же ставят похоже будут они и на ПАК-ФА.

Даже обслуживание Ка-31 Индии производится совместно Россией и Украиной, часть систем обслуживается у нас, часть и них, з.ч идут как российские так и украинские.

Увы все это сотрудничество лишь бледная тень советского ВПК  :Frown:

----------


## RA3DCS

Один наш коллега высказал такую мысль. Не Индия ли вообще является инициатором появлением проекта МиГ-21-93?

В приложении к контракту о модернизации МиГ-21БИС Индийских ВВС имеется такие строки:
Основанием для выполнения разработки является протокол 18-го заседания рабочей группы от 12 февраля 1991 года, Российско-Индийский технико-экономический доклад (ноябрь 1992 г.), памятные записки и переговоры, которые проводились между Российской стороной и ВВС Индии до подписания контракта.

Как видим, Индия проявляла интерес к разработке еще задолго до появления первого опытного самолета c/н 75-07-10, б/н 69 по теме 21-93 (август 1994).

----------


## lindr

Полгода назад я уже выкладывал эту ссылку, речь шла о хорватских МиГ-21Бис

EKSKLUZIVNO: Analiza izvodivosti i isplativosti remonta za MIG-21 (2.dio)

Хорваты изыскивали возможность продления срока эксплуатации своих МиГ-21 до 2018 и направили предложения Российским, Украинским и Румынским фирмам. Рассматривался вопрос о модернизации и дозакупках Б/У самолетов.

В период с 25 января по 3 февраля 2011 года российские специалисты оценивали техническое состояние машин, 18 марта 2011 было сделано заключение: борта МиГ-21Бис 105, 106, 112, 118, 123, 124 и МиГ-21УМ 160 i 162 не подлежат дальнейшей эксплуатации. Борта БиСD 110, 116, 117 и 121 и МиГ-21УМD  164, 165, 166, 167 могут быть доработаны.

Предложение модернизировать самолеты по стандарту 93/UPG было отвергнуто российскими специалистами по экономическим причинам, в основном из-за высокой стоимости модернизации.

21.06.2011 Росиийская делегация сформировало свое окончательное предложение, заключавшееся в продаже 10 МиГ-29 9-12 и 2 МиГ-29УБ из состава ВВС Венгрии с доработкой до стандарта СД за 90 миллионов евро.

----------


## ZaSlon

По моему мнению не следует разделять или противопоставлять понятия «МиГ-21-93» и «МиГ-21БИС UPG», т.к. МиГ-21БИС UPG (встречается также МиГ-21-93И) – это вариант МиГ-21-93, в котором учтены требования заказчика: применение оборудования индийского («поддержим своего производителя») и западного производства. К слову, по отзывам очевидцев, например, индийская радиостанция INCOM работала «не очень». Индия, в отличие от многих других заказчиков, активно участвует в формировании «технического лица» покупаемого товара. Это присутствует и в МиГ-29К/КУБ, и в МиГ-29UPG

----------


## ZaSlon

По опытным самолетам МиГ-21-93 (встречаются также ранние обозначения МиГ-21М, МиГ-21БИС-М, МиГ-21И)
Ориентировочно в апреле 1993 г. на НГАЗ «Сокол» были переданы из ВВС самолеты МиГ-21 б/н 61, 69, 81, 83. Изначально предусматривалось создание:
- «выставочного» образца – из самолета № 75-14-10 б/н 81 (с «Полетом-ОИ»);
- первого летно-испытательного образца – из самолета № 75-07-10 б/н 69.
В июле 1993 г. для использования в качестве выставочного образца вместо самолета № 75-14-10 было решено использовать самолет № 75-01-10 б/н 61. Я думаю данное решение (также как и наименование МиГ-21И) было принято в связи с тем, что перспективы заключения контракта с Индией стали очевидны, а самолеты МиГ-21БИС ВВС Индии имели исполнение без системы «Полет-ОИ» (Индия стала единственным, к сожалению, заказчиком модернизированного варианта самолета).
Переоборудование выставочного образца (75-01-10) было выполнено в 1993 г., первого летно-испытательного (75-07-10) – в 1993 – 1995 гг.
Если не ошибаюсь, самолет 75-01-10 впервые демонстрировался в 1993 г.: на МАКСе, на выставке на Нижегородской ярмарке, на авиасалоне в Дубаи. Самолет 75-07-10 (ещё не лётный) впервые демонстрировался на авиасалоне в Берлине в 1994 г.
В 1995 – 1997 гг. выставочный образец (75-01-10) был доработан во второй летный.
Оба аппарата неоднократно принимали участие в различных выставках и авиасалонах, демонстрировались иностранным делегациям, участвовали в летных испытаниях (в том числе по теме МиГ-21БИС UPG), подвергались доработкам.
В настоящее время самолеты, выработавшие назначенный срок службы, «хранятся» в «потрепанном» виде на территории НАЗ «Сокол».
В 1996 г. был заключен контракт, по которому из Индии прибыли 2 самолета МиГ-21БИС на выполнение ОКР, ставшие впоследствии опытными МиГ-21БИС UPG, но это другая история…
Фотографии самолетов 75-07-10(слева) и 75-01-10 (справа) с сайта Airliners.net

----------


## lindr

Спасибо Давайте уточним, правильно я понял?

75001105	Бис	№21			29.09.72	СССР	61	0110 МиГ-21-93

75009521	Бис	№21				СССР	69	0710 МиГ-21-93

75021730	Бис	№21				СССР	81	1410 МиГ-21-93 бн 17

а 83 - этот самолет ?

75022731	Бис	№21				СССР	09	14?? Завод №21

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо Давайте уточним, правильно я понял?
> 
> 75021730    Бис    №21                СССР    81    1410 МиГ-21-93 бн 17
> 
> а 83 - этот самолет ?


75021510 - 75-14-10
Тут видимо б.н 93 75024608, 75-15-15

----------


## RA3DCS

> 75022731    Бис    №21                СССР    09    14?? Завод №21


75022731  - 75-14-12 б.н. 09

----------


## lindr

Спасибо а 75021730 (75-14-11?) что за самолет, он у меня тоже отмечен как часть программы 21-93.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо а 75021730 (75-14-11?) что за самолет, он у меня тоже отмечен как часть программы 21-93.


Такого не наблюдается!

----------


## RA3DCS

http://photo.strizhi.info/d/100925-4/MiG-21-93.jpg 
MiG-21-93 cockpit_2 
MiG-21-93 cockpit 

А почему на фото он как 21-93 подписан, ведь это обычный бис, ни беспереплетного козырька фонаря, ни контейнеров, и кабина без изменений.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тут видимо б.н 93 75024608, 75-15-15


Вот и Он! Даже бортовой не перекрасили.
г. Зеленодольск

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, кого-то окраска сбила с толку?
А у него под крылом не "банан" ли 800-литровый подвешен?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А у него под крылом не "банан" ли 800-литровый подвешен?


Чего только для показухи не навешают!

----------


## ZaSlon

> http://photo.strizhi.info/d/100925-4/MiG-21-93.jpg 
> MiG-21-93 cockpit_2 
> MiG-21-93 cockpit 
> 
> А почему на фото он как 21-93 подписан, ведь это обычный бис, ни беспереплетного козырька фонаря, ни контейнеров, и кабина без изменений.


Похоже это не 75-01-10, а возможно 75-14-12=75022731 (он-же на моём фото от 2011 г.), который быстренько окрасили (75-01-10 думаю не успели подготовить к показу в качестве выставочного образца). Фотографии точно с Нижегородской ярмарки, год не понятен (1993?). Интересно, какой самолет тогда демонстрировался в 1993 г. в качестве МиГ-21-93 на МАКСе и в Дубаи (фотографий в нете пока не нашёл, может есть у кого?)

----------


## Igor_k

[QUOTE=lindr;98568]. 
И я вам могу авторитетно сказать серийное производство МиГ-21-93 с заявленным составом оборудования  - утопия. Равно как и производство МиГ-23-98 он вообще был *мертворожденный*, все это понимали.
Вот к примеру знаменитый Су-30СМ Поиск - IFCG - Услуги в таможенной сфере
Сергей,я хотел бы уточнить.Во-первых,производство или модернизация уже построенных бортов?Ведь писали только о втором.И,если честно,действительно невозможно понять,почему никто из традиционных клиентов,кроме Индии,не выбрал российский вариант модернизации 21-го.например,Вьетнам или Сирия.А вот израильский выбрало несколько стран,причем не слишком богатых.Если я правильно помню,в Военном Параде какой-то фазотроновец жаловался,что КБ Микояна не очень-то поддерживало проект модернизации,чтобы не мешать продажам Миг-29.А Миг-23,НЯЗ,модернизировала только Ангола,и то на Украине.
 По поводу знаменитого 30СМ.Есть информация,какой на нем планируется контейнер с оптроникой?А то Платан на Су-34 ругают,а чем его можно заменить -непонятно

----------


## lindr

> невозможно понять,почему никто из традиционных клиентов,кроме Индии,не выбрал российский вариант модернизации 21-го.например,Вьетнам или Сирия


Ответ очевиден, МиГ-21 позиционировался как самолет для бедных с минимальными затратами, именно потому Чехия и Румыния довольно быстро отказались от эксплуатации МиГ-23 и 29 в пользу 21, Сирия же с трудом поддерживает весьма дорогие в эксплутации Су-24 и МиГ-29. Вьетнам своими силами поддерживает МиГ-21 до полной выработки ресурса, последние машины поставлены в середине 1980 и послужат некоторое время. Плюс массовые закупки Су-27/30, поддержание Су-22 (он у них считается вторым по значимости после Су-27/30)




> А Миг-23,НЯЗ,модернизировала только Ангола


*Сказки*, реально 2006-2008 на Украине отремонтировали 5 экс-советских МЛД поставили им GPS, еще что-то по мелочи и все. 





> А вот израильский выбрало несколько стран,причем не слишком богатых.


Румынии под покупку дали кредит. По остальным вопрос политический, израильских бизнесменов в третьем мире не очень жалуют а тут возможна оплата "натуроЙ", плюс израильский вариант не столь дорог.




> Если я правильно помню,в Военном Параде какой-то фазотроновец жаловался,что КБ Микояна не очень-то поддерживало проект модернизации,чтобы не мешать продажам Миг-29


Естественно, обслуживание МиГ-29 вылетает в копеечку по сравнению с МиГ-21, например РД-33 из России и Украины в Индию и обратно шлют ежегодно десятками. 




> Во-первых,производство или модернизация уже построенных бортов?


Естественно модернизация, если учесть что с 1994-96 страны экс-ОВД начали МиГ-23 списывать потихоньку проект весьма "своевременный", Алжир купил МиГ-29, Индии это было не нужно, Сирия имела ~30 неплохих МЛАЭ-2, а МФ и МС были в практически на свалке, плюс огромный разношерстный парк самолетов, который требовал больших вложений. Ирак, Ливия - санкции. Ангола в 1998 купила 6 МЛД. Куба была в кризисе.

----------


## RA3DCS

Я  думаю,  что неудача с проектом 21-93 именно итоговая цена на доработку, которая видимо, приблизилась к цене нового самолета. С развалом союза производители комплектующих взвинтили цены. И как результат отказ заказчиков от этого проекта. 

Встречаются документы  для подготовки контрактов с Вьетнамом, Алжиром, Эфиопией, Сев. Кореей (перечни оснастки и технологической документации для модернизации 21-х на территориях заказчиков). К сожалению, этим планам не суждено было сбыться, возможно, из-за неумелой политики по продвижению товара. Ходила такая байка: в проекте одного из контрактов  указали заоблачную цену на ведро из состава наземного оборудования. На вопрос представителя заказчика "почему так дорого" ответили: "оно же оцинкованное"...

----------


## lindr

Немного по приборному оборудованию выписки из ГТД - точные названия моделей оборудования (возможно будет пополнятся в течении вечера)

ИНЕРЦИАЛЬНО-НАВИГАЦИОННАЯ СИСТЕМА "ТОТЕМ" ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗАЦИИ САМОЛЕТОВ МИГ-21 БИС В КОЛ-ВЕ 1 ШТ. /ИЗДЕЛИЕ *221G С18104АА*

УСТАНОВКА  *С18106ААРD* - 1ШТ ДЛЯ ИНЕРЦИАЛЬНО-НАВИГАЦИОННОЙ СИСТЕМЫ "ТОТЕМ" ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21БИС

ЧАСТИ САМОЛЕТОВ,ИСП.НА МОДЕРН.САМОЛЕТЕ МИГ-21БИС:ПАНЕЛЬ УПР.*07-556-2500*-2ШТ,ПУСК.УСТР-В *07-556-2050*-2 ШТ, ПАНЕЛЬ ГАЗОТВ.*07-556-2800*-4ШТ

КОМПЛЕКТ АППАРАТУРЫ ВИДЕОЗАПИСЫВАЮЩЕЙ ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21 БИС:ВИД.МАГНИТОФОН *EVS901R-M/50*-1ШТ ПУЛЬТ УПР.*СР901-М/50*-1 ШТ

АППАРАТУРА ВИДЕОЗАПИСЫВАЮЩАЯ ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОМ САМОЛЕТЕ МИГ-21 БИС/ ВКЛЮЧАЯ: HUDCCD ЦВ.ВИДЕОКАМЕРА *СF372-М/50*-2 ШТ. ГОЛОВКА КАМЕРЫ -С

АППАРАТУРА ВИДЕОЗАПИСЫВАЮЩАЯ: ВИДЕО-МУЛЬТИПЛЕКСНЫЙ СИНХРОНИЗАТОР *(VMS) МХ 372-М/50* - 2 ШТ., ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21БИС

БОРТОВАЯ СИСТЕМА КОНТРОЛЯ И РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ПОЛЕТНОЙ ИНФОРМАЦИИ *КАРАТ-Б 6Ж1.430.014* - 6 КОМПЛ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-ДАТЧИК УГЛА СКОЛЬЖЕНИЯ *ДУС-3* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-ДАТЧИК УГЛА АТАКИ *ДУА-3П* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-СИСТЕМА УПРАВЛЕНИЯ *СУО-21И 6Ж1.320.025* - 6 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

КОМПЛЕКТ ИМУЩЕСТВА ДЛЯ ДОРАБОТКИ ФЮЗЕЛЯЖА* 21.0100.01.Д.Ф.С.ЭР* - 9 КОМПЛ. С КОМПЛЕКТОМ ТЕХ.ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

КОМПЛЕКТ ИМУЩЕСТВА ДЛЯ ДОРАБОТКИ КАБИНЫ И КРЕСЛА ПИЛОТА *21.7100.01.Д.К* - 9 КОМПЛ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

АДАПТЕРНАЯ ПРИСТАВКА К МАКЕТУ *SPJ N TRG-JAM-001-M* В КОЛ-ВЕ 1ШТ. ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21БИС

ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЕ БЛОКИ ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРН.САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21 БИС:*RFU 455672300163*-4ШТ, СИГН.ПРООЦЕССОР *116000910184*-1ШТ, БЛОК УПР.И СОВМЕСТ.*ССU-TRG-21-1*

ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЙ БЛОК N *140135* К БОРТОВЫМ СИСТЕМАМ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС: 3 ШТ. С МОНТАЖНЫМ К-ТОМ N *140124*-3К-ТА

КОМПЛЕКТ АППАРАТУРЫ ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС: АВТООТВЕТЧИК *GR901-M/50*- 1 ШТ. МОНИТОР "21"*VМ901-М/50/2*-2 ШТ.

АНТЕННА С ОБТЕКАТЕЛЕМ N *476772130297* ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21 БИС- 4 ШТУКИ

БОРТОВОЕ ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21 БИС: СИСТЕМА *ИНКОМ-1210А* 2 К-ТА СИСТЕМА *КОМ-1150А*-2 К-ТА СИСТЕМА *ИФФ-1410А*-2 К-ТА СИСТЕ

АППАРАТУРА ПРИЕМО-ПЕРЕДАЮЩАЯ ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21БИС: *СОМ-1150А*- 1 К-Т I*FF-1410A*-1 К-Т *RAM-702A*-1 К-Т

ПРОВЕРОЧНО-ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬНЫЙ СТЕНД *TG 580* - 1 ШТ ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21 БИС

4.2-КОНТРОЛЬНО-ПРОВЕРОЧНАЯ АППАРАТУРА *"СУВ-21И"* - 1 КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-ПУЛЬТ КОНТРОЛЯ *ПКП-7280* - 3 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-ПУЛЬТ АВТОНОМНОГО РЕГЛАМЕНТНОГО КОНТРОЛЯ *РПК-170Е* - 3 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

БАК РАСШИРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ *21-7608-6210* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС С КОМПЛЕКТОМ ТЕХДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ

ВОЗДУХООТДЕЛИТЕЛЬ *21.7608-5150* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

ВОЗДУХО-ВОЗДУШНЫЙ РАДИАТОР *21.7604-10* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

КОНТЕЙНЕР БЛОКА ВЫБРОСА ПОМЕХ *21.8402-200* - 9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

РУЧКА УПРАВЛЕНИЯ САМОЛЕТОМ (ГОЛОВКА) С ДЕТАЛЯМИ МОНТАЖА *21.5101-120* - 9 ШТ. ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

ДОРАБОТКА СЕКТОРА ГАЗА *75.6501.00* ДЕТАЛЯМИ МОНТАЖА* 21.6501-7000* - 9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

БЕСПЕРЕПЛЕТНЫЙ КОЗЫРЕК ФОНАРЯ *21.93.0601-8500* - 9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

УСТАНОВКА УЗЛОВ НА 1,2,3,4 ТОЧКИ ПОДВЕСКИ *21.93.8700-200* - 9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

РАДИОПРОЗРАЧНЫЙ КОНУС ДЛЯ РЛС *21.93.0202-001*0 - 9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-ПУСКОВОЕ УСТРОЙСТВО *П-72-1Д* - 24 ШТ. С КОМПЛЕКТОМ ЗАП.ЧАСТЕЙ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

4.2-СТРЕЛЯЮЩИЙ БЛОК *Б8М-1* - 6 ШТ. С КОМПЛЕКТОМ ЗАП.ЧАСТЕЙ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

БАЛОЧНЫЕ ДЕРЖАТЕЛИ К САМОЛЕТАМ МИГ- 21 В КОЛ-ВЕ 2 ШТ.-*DC № 156534 BDZ*

БАЛОЧНЫЕ ДЕРЖАТЕЛИ К САМОЛЕТАМ МИГ- 21 В КОЛ-ВЕ 2 ШТ:* DCN 156534 BDZ-60-21-R1 BOMB RACK/LH/ DCN 156535 BDZ-60-21-R1 BOMB RACK/RH/*

ИЗДЕЛИЯ ПИРОТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ: ИЗДЕЛИЯ *FG-6*(ЛОВУШКИ- 60 ШТ), ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ЛЕТНЫХ ИСПЫТАНИЙ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩИЕ ИЗДЕЛИЯ ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ *TRG-LM*/СИСТЕМА RWR/ СОГЛАСНО ИНВОЙСА  ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОМ САМОЛЕТЕ МИГ-21БИС

БЛОКИ К БОРТОВЫМ СИСТЕМАМ ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС: БЛОК № *140395*-1ШТ СЕР.005,БЛОК № *146620*-1ШТ СЕР.002,БЛОК № *146165*-1ШТ СЕР.004.

ИМПУЛЬСНЫЙ ПРИЕМО-ПЕРЕДАТЧИК № *142580*(СЕР.010) ДЛЯ БОРТОВОЙ СИСТЕМЫ "IFF" -1 ШТ. ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21 БИС

БЛОК(*№ 140135 СЕР.№ 50/0457*) К БОРТОВОЙ СИСТЕМЕ *РАМ-702А* ДЛЯ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОГО САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

ЗАДНЯЯ ЧАСТЬ КОРПУСА ДЛЯ* RD-1 МS 85049/52-1-20W*-40 ШТ.НА 5 САМОЛЕТОВ МИГ-21БИС

ЗАДНЯЯ ЧАСТЬ КОРПУСА: *М85049/49-2-10N* - 2 ШТ.,1-745172-3 - 2 ШТ., *М85049/52-S-20N* - 2ШТ.,*М85049/49-2-16N* - 6 ШТ. ДЛЯ УСТАНОВКИ НА САМОЛЕТ МИГ-21БИС

1. ТВП. НСЦ *"Щ-3УМ-1И".*     Нашоломна система цiлевказування.       Використовуїться для виконання    комплексних робiт по модернiзацiї  лiтакiв МiГ-21 БIС.

Кабели, провода и разъемы опускаю, если надо могу выложить.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Немного по приборному оборудованию выписки из ГТД - точные названия моделей оборудования .


В таможенных декларациях указываются не совсем точные названия моделей, по некоторым позициям указан просто номер чертежа и то не всегда соответствующий  действительности. А почему нет данных по «Копью»? 
Что «Копье» по таможенных документах проходило, как «разбракованный лом цветного метала»?

----------


## lindr

> Что «Копье» по таможенных документах проходило, «разбракованный лом цветного метала»


Нет, так шли МиГ-29 в Мьянму :Biggrin:  в 2011




> В таможенных декларациях указываются не совсем точные названия моделей, по некоторым позициям указан просто номер чертежа и то не всегда соответствующий действительности.


По Копью записи были, поищу. Номер чертежа по описи, опись составляет отправитель (КБ, завод). Номер чертежа тоже возможно кому-то интересен.




> ДОРАБОТКА СЕКТОРА ГАЗА 75.6501.00 ДЕТАЛЯМИ МОНТАЖА 21.6501-7000


Интересуют подробности, расскажите пожалуйста

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересуют подробности, расскажите пожалуйста


Сектор газа установлен в кабине на левом пульте, в зоне шрангоута № 8. Проводка управления жесткая, выполнена из трубчатых тяг и качалок. В колонке управления у шпангоута № 11 установлен датчик автоматического отключения системы СПС при установке РУД на упор «МАЛЫЙ ГАЗ».
На РУД установлены:

Кнопка ДО и ЛТЦ управления выбросом дипольных отражателей и ложных тепловых целей. В положении DISP осуществляется тактический выброс помех согласно установленного режима, в положение ESCAP – аварийный выброс. Исходное положение – нейтральное;

Переключатель Т.Щ. для управления выпуска тормозных щитков;

Переключатель Н. цели – переключатель диапазона высоты цели для ручного введения в БЦВМ параметра «высота полета цели» с целью выставки зоны поиска РЛС по наклону;

Переключатель ВНУТР.-ВНЕШН. для выдачи в СУО команды на выбор необходимого типа оружия при смешанных вариантах подвески. Исходное положение – ВНУТР.

Кнопка СБРОС БАКОВ управления сбросом подвесных топливных баков подвешенных под крылом.

----------


## lindr

> А почему нет данных по «Копью»?


Пока это: КАТ.4.2 РАДИОЛОКАЦИОННАЯ АППАРАТУРА С ТЕХ.ДОКУМЕНТАЦИЕЙ ПО ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИИ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21 БИС.Имущество по перечню 22. ВСЕГО:9 КОМПЛЕКТОВ. СОСТАВ 1 КОМПЛЕКТА СМ НА ОБОРОТЕ.

$8 956 368, цена по договору 1996

----------


## RA3DCS

> $8 956 368, цена по договору 1996


Это цена одного комплекта или девяти?

----------


## lindr

За * девять*. Причем в комплекте с Щ-3УМ-1И, она по $34 000 за изделие(стоимость по поставкам 2004 года), потом цена выросла до $37 000 в 2010. СУРА-К  шла по $35 000 в 2004. 

Сейчас 2012-13 СУРА-К и СУРА-М покупают по $42500.

----------


## RA3DCS

> За *девять*. Причем в комплекте с Щ-3УМ-1И, .


Щ-3УМ-1 производство "Фазотрон" или Киев?

----------


## lindr

Завод Арсенал, Украина естественно, раз 15 уже писал. Все нашлемка украинская, для Сушек на эскпорт СУРА-К, для нас СУРА-М, по цене одно и тоже.

Только к заказчику они (Щ-3УМ-1И) шли не непосредственно, а через Фазотрон.

Часть копий шли с нашлемкой, часть без, последняя Щ-3УМ-1 в апреле 2011 пришла в Москву.

 Еще несколько в декабре 2012 в Нижний, возможно они для других проектов, т.к в ГТД нет обычной пометки что для "Копья" МиГ-21UPG.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Завод Арсенал, Украина естественно, раз 15 уже писал. .


В документации (ведомость ПКИ на модернизацию самолетов МиГ-21 бис Индийских ВВС по контракту …….) написано так:
Нашлемная система целеуказания Щ-3УМ-1 в составе ……
Поставщик АООТ НИИР «Фазотрон» или з-д им. Артема г. Киев.

----------


## lindr

Поставщик а не производитель. Даже для Су-35 и Су-30СМ закупаем, для Су-27СМ, СМ3 покупали так, что... 

В индию по 3-4 фазе МКИ по той же схеме через Фазотрон. 

Фазотрон на Украине очень много чего закупает, организовано Фазотрон-УКРНоватор, для облегчения некоторых поставок, формально вроде входит в холдинг. 

Арсенал работает по конкретным договорам, часть СУРА-К идет прямо на КНААПО например .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поставщик а не производитель. .


Поди, разберись, кто сейчас производитель все только все продают! Раньше это называлось спекуляцией, а сейчас бизнес!
Есть у кого достоверная информация какая была отпускная цена миг-21М  (МФ) или Бис в 80 годах? И сколько стоит ремонт 21 на той же Украине?

----------


## lindr

> И сколько стоит ремонт 21 на той же Украине?


Цифра очень сильно плавает, могу написать почем покупали б/у МиГ-21БиС, ксати я писал: Россия в 2007 Закупила в разобранном виде 7 МиГ-23 и неустановленное число МиГ-21БиС в Алжире.

Украинцы Алжирские МиГ-21Бис,УМ,МФ покупали за $10 000 - $30 000 в 2003 в зависимости от состояния, продавали в Йемен в 2007 за $400 000.

----------


## RA3DCS

В январе 1993 года состоялось первое совещание предприятий-участников модернизации самолета МиГ-21 за счет улучшения системы вооружения, бортового оборудования и оружия (тема Копье).
В связи с заинтересованностью зарубежных партнеров участники совещания подтверждают:
- необходимость скорейшего развертывания этапа ОКР, не дожидаясь оформления контрактов с зарубежными партнерами;
- необходимость координации усилий предприятий-участников.
Присвоить следующие названия модернизированным самолетам:
Для Индии – МиГ -21И
Для Сирии и др. – МиГ -21ИС
(индекс И означает слово «инициативная»)
Определить следующую очередность постройки самолетов образцов:
1 очередь – один самолет МиГ-21ИС
2 очередь – один самолет МиГ-21И

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, однако отсюда вопрос: образец МиГ-21ИС построили? Какой это борт?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо, однако отсюда вопрос: образец МиГ-21ИС построили? Какой это борт?


Вот тут непонятно! Далее идет, какая то кутерьма с подменой машин. Скорее всего, нет!

----------


## ZaSlon

> Вот тут непонятно! Далее идет, какая то кутерьма с подменой машин. Скорее всего, нет!


Далее видимо решили пойти другим путем: делать1 летный и 1 выставочный (побыстрее, чтоб предъявить общественности новую внешность, "поиграть" лампочками в кабине и т.д.) . А всё-таки на МАКСе в 1993 что выставлялось (и выставлялось-ли вообще)? Что-то я засомневался, что за месяц (с июля по август - см. сообщение #9) могли успеть сделать хоть что-то с "выставочным" образцом (75-01-10)

----------


## RA3DCS

> . А всё-таки на МАКСе в 1993 что выставлялось (и выставлялось-ли вообще)?


Я так полагаю, что на Российских выставках (Мосаэрошоу-93, Нижегородская ярмарка, МАКС-95) Выставляется экспонат, не имеющий ничего общего с 21-93, который  просто идет под его именем. Графики работ за 1993 год срывается, в конце года вводится новая редакция графика. В январе 1994  еще одна.
Скорее всего, образец, имеющий внешний облик 21-93 впервые показывают только на Ле-Бурже -95.

----------


## lindr

> КОМПЛЕКТ ПРИВОДА (МУЛЬТИПЛИКАТОР) ПОД УСТАНОВКУ ПГЛ 21-6400-00 ЧАСТИЧНО РАЗОБРАННЫХ НА ДЕТАЛИ И СБОРОЧНЫЕ ЕДЕНИЦЫ ДЛЯ РАБОТ ПО МОДИФИКАЦИИ ДВИГАТЕЛЯ Р25-300 В КОМПОНОВКУ ДВИГАТЕЛЯ Р25-300-94 - 5 КОМПЛЕКТОВ


RA3DCS, поясните пожалуйста, что за модификация Р25-300-94, в чем ее отличия ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> RA3DCS, поясните пожалуйста, что за модификация Р25-300-94, в чем ее отличия ?


Доработка силовой установки.
- доработка двигателя Р-25-300 и электрической схемы управления для автоматического вывода из помпажа при пуске ракет системой СПП-25.
- доработка коробки приводов двигателя для установки ПГЛ-21И;
- замена шестерен в коробке приводов;
- установка мультипликатора и ПГЛ-21И на коробку двигательных агрегатов;
- монтаж трубопроводов системы питания топливом ПГЛ-21И и датчика МСТВ-2,8 включения нагрузки ПГЛ-21И;
- доработка двигательного отсека для установки мультипликатора и ПГЛ-21И;
- снятие системы охлаждения воздухом генераторов постоянного и переменного токов с правого борта;
- разворот генератора постоянного тока и введения системы его охлаждения на левом борту;

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я так полагаю, что на Российских выставках (Мосаэрошоу-93, Нижегородская ярмарка, МАКС-95) Выставляется экспонат, не имеющий ничего общего с 21-93, который  просто идет под его именем. 
> Скорее всего, образец, имеющий внешний облик 21-93 впервые показывают только на Ле-Бурже -95.


Саша, Вы немного ошиблись: Мосаэрошоу было в 92-м году, а в 93-м уже был МАКС. Фото 92-го года, конечно, подтверждает Вашу правоту. А в 95-м внешне он уже вполне себе похож на свое название.


 

P.S. Прошу прощения, ошибся я маненько. В 92-м году это был не БИС, а С.  И летал он совсем по другой программе. А повесил я этот снимок только потому, что, если Саша имел в виду МАШ-92, то вот какой 21-й там тогда стоял.

----------


## RA3DCS

Валера, видимо еще было еще Мосаэрошоу в 93г. 
Видел такой документ:
……….
Валера, а снимок 44 борта это на мосаэрошоу 92?

----------


## RA3DCS

> С. И летал он совсем по другой программе..


Я слышал, что он вообще не летал!

----------


## Sr10

В 1992г на аэрошоу в Жуке стоял 44кр камуфлированный, тот что на фото – нелетный МиГ-21С, на который просто тупо повесили Р-27 и Р-73 и дополнили табличкой "МиГ-21И". 
А борт 21-93, что на другой фото, с цельной передней частью фонаря, переделанный из МиГ-21бис, на тот момент то-же нелетный, впервые выставили в Берлине на ILA-94.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А борт 21-93, что на другой фото, с цельной передней частью фонаря, переделанный из МиГ-21бис, на тот момент то-же нелетный, впервые выставили в Берлине на ILA-94.


Спасибо, теперь понятно, что означает запись:
Август 1994 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 №75-07-10 к выставке (????)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, видимо еще было еще Мосаэрошоу в 93г.


Да, конечно. Просто я не нашел у себя цв. фото. А ч\б должны быть. Я был на всех Салонах, начиная с 89-го года. который был на Ходынке. Все фото в наличии. Фото б\н 44 с МАШ-92. Еще раз могу повторить, что это "С". И он летал. Пару часов назад я говорил с человеком, который "в курсе". А ракеты на него, действительно, подвесили "от балды". К этим ракетам он не имеет никакого отношения. Он был задействован в другой программе.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Он был задействован в другой программе.


Валера, и в какой? Есть информация?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, и в какой? Есть информация?


Информация есть, но не могу. Обещал.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, у этого МИГа в 92-м году была такая табличка: "фронтовой истребитель для уничтожения воздушных целей и поддержки войск с воздуха".
А вот фото его же в 89-м году.

----------


## RA3DCS

> в 92-м году была такая табличка: "фронтовой истребитель для уничтожения воздушных целей и поддержки войск с воздуха".


Валера, спасибо!
А в 1993 он выставлялся?

----------


## ZaSlon

А с аэрошоу в Дубаи 1993 г. фотографий исследуемого объекта нет ни у кого?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, спасибо!
> А в 1993 он выставлялся?


Саш, опять же не могу с ходу сказать. У меня он только в пакетах с МАШ-92 и с Ходынки-89. Вполне возможно, что он был на МАКС-93, но  не попал в объектив. Совершенно не помню.

----------


## Lynx

А разве 44 борт в 1989 на Ходынке не МиГ-21К обозначался? Понятно, что название не настоящее, но тем не менее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А разве 44 борт в 1989 на Ходынке не МиГ-21К обозначался?


Нет. На табличке было написано очень просто:*МИГ-21* фронтовой истребитель. А почему он должен был быть МИГ-21К?

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21-93.....система воздушных сигналов СВС-2С-УБИС ....система автоматической продольной устойчивости АПУС-21...регистратор полетной информации Карат-Б


Онb и на МиГ-21UPG ставились: 

КАТ.4.2 Имущество по перечню №1 (на поставку запасных частей для самолета МиГ-21 БИС). ПРИБОРЫ ДЛЯ АЭРОНАВИГАЦИИ: СИСТЕМА ВОЗДУШНЫХ СИГНАЛОВ СВС-2Ц-У-БИС 3ШТ. (ЗАВ.НОМ.0360115; 0360116; 0360114); см.доп.№1 на 1 л.

АВТОМАТ ПРОДОЛЬНОЙ УСТОЙЧИВОСТИ АПУ-70 (№ 97401)-1 ШТ. К СИСТЕМЕ АПУС-21И ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС ФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНОЕ НАЗНАЧЕНИЕ-УЛУЧШЕНИЕ ЛЕТНО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИХ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИК САМОЛЕТА В РЕЖИМЕ РУЧНОГО УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ЛЕТЧИКОМ ПОЛЕТОМ САМОЛЕТА

ЗАЩИЩЕННЫЙ БОРТОВОЙ НАКОПИТЕЛЬ ЗБН-21И (№100051)-1 ШТ. К СИСТЕМЕ КАРАТ-Б ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-21БИС

----------


## RA3DCS

> Они и на МиГ-21UPG ставились:


Действительно, такое оборудование и на МиГ-21БИС UPG есть!

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, кто подскажет какие российские АРЗ ремонтировали МиГ-21 после развала Союза?

----------


## AndyK

Саш, думаю, краснодарский 275 АРЗ (для инозаказчиков).

----------


## Lynx

> Нет. На табличке было написано очень просто:*МИГ-21* фронтовой истребитель. А почему он должен был быть МИГ-21К?


Источник так себе по фактам, но книжка известная (Николай Якубович "Истребитель МиГ-21. Последние модификации"):
"В августе 1989 года на выставке авиационной техники, проходившей на Центральном аэродроме имени М.В. Фрунзе в Москве, демонстрировался самолет МиГ-21СМ с бортовым номером 44... Сам же самолет получил обозначение МиГ-21К - "Кречет".

----------


## FLOGGER

Программа такая была и, возможно, в документах самолет так и назывался, хотя и не факт. Относительно типа могу еще раз повторить, что  №44 - это изд. 95, т. е. "С".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, думаю, краснодарский 275 АРЗ (для инозаказчиков).


Андрей, как думаешь, мог, к примеру, АРЗ организовать изготовление и установку беспереплетных фонарей на ремонтируемых МиГ-21?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, что _изготовить_ АРЗ не может. Установить - да.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

75001105 планируется к установке в качестве памятника в г. Арзамас.
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хорошее дело. По крайней мере, он хоть сохранится. Только номер его меня смущает. Не лучше ли было сохранить родной?

----------


## RA3DCS

> 75001105 планируется к установке в качестве памятника в г. Арзамас.


Слава Богу хоть один представитель неудачного проекта 21-93 сохранился. Хотя нужно было бы сохранить на нем безпереплетный фонарь. Как видим такие фонари были в большом дефиците и все ушли на индийский проект.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну вот Вадим прислал первые фотографии МиГ-21-93.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из за того, что все ниши на самолете задраены как на подводной лодке установить точно его серийный номер не представляется возможным. Можно предположить, что это первый летный вариант проекта МиГ-21-93 75-07-10.
Однако наши коллеги считают, что это выставочный вариант 75-01-10. Нужно разбираться.

----------


## RA3DCS

В мае 1993 года Сокол принимает от ВВС четыре самолета по  модернизации объектов МиГ-21-БИС по теме "Копье".  (плюс еще один МФ). Приказом по заводу устанавливается следующий порядок использования четырех прибывших из эксплуатации объектов:
бортовой номер 69 - выставочный образец для показа на международной выставке.
бортовой номер 83 - летно-испытательный образец с отечественной комплектацией оборудования.
бортовой номер 61 и 81 в качестве челноков в цехе № 50.

Именно так они указаны в приказе по заводу.
Борт 69 - заводской номер 75009521, серийный 75-07-10.
Борт 61 - заводской номер 75001105, серийный 75-01-10.
Борт 81 - заводской номер 75021510, серийный 75-14-10.

Однако 9 июля 1993 года следует указание заместителя главного инженера в качестве 2-го выставочного образца самолета МиГ-21И с "Копьем" использовать машину 75-01-10 (борт 61 с Лазурью) взамен машины 74-14-10 (борт 81 с Полетом). На машине 75-01-10 (борт 61) выполнить работы по ее переоборудованию по теме "Копье" аналогично борту 69  в соответствии с перечнем работ ОКБ.

На машине 75-14-10 (борт 81) восстановить выполненные монтажи. В связи с доработкой самолетной рамы под установку контейнера  изд. С-21 на машину 75-14-10 , установить контейнер изделия С-21 с машины 75-01-10.

Восстановить серийные монтажи снятого оборудования  на б.н. 81 и передать его в цех 50 для использования в качестве челнока. Срок июль 1993г.

Однако здесь фигурирует бортовой  номер 81, а самолет с бортовым 83 куда то исчезает!

----------


## RA3DCS

Есть предположение, что в приказе ошибочно указан номер борта. И это борт 93 (заводской 75024608, серийный 75-15-15) который впоследствии оказался в городе Зеленодольск. Однако этот борт решением ГК ВВС от 18.05.92 является списанным и подлежит утилизации. Так, что версия с ошибкой в номере бота ставится под сомнение.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что мы еще имеем.

Май 1995 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 к Ле-Бурже -95
Июль 1995 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 к МАКС-95
Сентябрь 1995 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 к Дубаи-95
С ноября 1995 по декабрь 1997 – переоборудование 75-01-10 во 2-й летный образец МиГ-21-93
Май 1996 – показ МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 делегации Эфиопии
1996 – показ МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 делегации Северной Кореи
1996 – показ МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 делегации Алжира
Август 1996 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10 к Всероссийской выставке (на Нижегородской ярмарке (?))
Июнь 1998 – переоборудование МиГ-21-93 № 75-07-10
Июль 1999 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-01-10 к МАКС-99
Октябрь1999 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-01-10 к Дубаи-99
Июль 2001 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-01-10 к МАКС-2001
Октябрь 2001 – подготовка МиГ-21-93 № 75-01-10 к Дубаи-2001
2004-2005 – доработки СКВ МиГ-21-93 № 75-01-10 до уровня МиГ-21БИС UPG

----------


## RA3DCS

Судя по всему МиГ-21-93 последний раз показывали на МАКС 2001.

----------


## RA3DCS

На МАКС-2005 в место него был уже обычный БИС б.н. 08.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Информация есть, но не могу. Обещал.


Валера коллеги обнаружили этот борт. Судя по всему он еще сохранился. может уже настало время раскрыть информацию в каком проекте он принимал участие?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, личку посмотри.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, я не понял, где он стоит? Фото есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21С б,н 44 з.н.950СТ05 принимавший участие в программе Кречет теперь памятник на территории ММЗ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо! Перекрасили, значит. А это закрытая территория? А еще фото есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А еще фото есть?


Только эта и то чужая! Думаю что автор сильно не обидится!

----------


## Гаврик

А "беспереплётный" фонарь разве не есть фонарь от МиГ-29? Ну перевесить петли проще же, чем изобретать новый велосипед.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А "беспереплётный" фонарь разве не есть фонарь от МиГ-29? Ну перевесить петли проще же, чем изобретать новый велосипед.


И куда его предлагаете на МиГ-21 поставить?

----------


## Гаврик

Туда, где он и стоит, собственно. :)

----------


## Avia M

> Только эта и то чужая! Думаю что автор сильно не обидится!


Полагаю нет. :Smile:  
https://russianplanes.net/id260513

----------


## Гаврик

Ну а всё-таки... Мне упорно кажется, что у 21-93 и у БИС-UPG фонарь то от МиГ-29. Немного доработанный напильником - укороченный со стороны гаргота, и в раме с боковыми навесами.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну а всё-таки... Мне упорно кажется, что у 21-93 и у БИС-UPG фонарь то от МиГ-29. Немного доработанный напильником - укороченный со стороны гаргота, и в раме с боковыми навесами.


Вы про откидную часть фонаря или козырек?

----------


## Гаврик

> Вы про откидную часть фонаря или козырек?


Так и лобовая часть, и откидная...

----------


## RA3DCS

Козырек фонаря изготавливался заново. Рамка откидной части фонаря не менялась, менялось только остекление!

----------


## AndyK

> Ну а всё-таки... Мне упорно кажется, что у 21-93 и у БИС-UPG фонарь то от МиГ-29.


Вам кажется...

----------


## Гаврик

> Полагаю нет. 
> https://russianplanes.net/id260513


Завтра будет возможность подробнее отфотографировать этот самолёт. На какие детали и нюансы обратить побольше внимания?

----------


## Avia M

> Завтра будет возможность


Коли так, полагаю надо отснять всё подробно. Благо, современные камеры позволяют качественно и достаточно быстро...

----------


## RA3DCS

> На какие детали и нюансы обратить побольше внимания?


Желательно крупным планом нештатные элементы. С разных ракурсов.

----------


## Гаврик

Можно чуть конкретнее? Я далеко не специалист по модификациям МиГ-21, запросто могу упустить что-либо важное.

----------


## FLOGGER

> у 21-93 и у БИС-UPG фонарь то от МиГ-29.


Не могу понять  смысл дискуссии: даже, если и так, то ЧТО?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Можно чуть конкретнее? Я далеко не специалист по модификациям МиГ-21, запросто могу упустить что-либо важное.


Нижнюю часть фюзеляжа от  начала воздухозаборника до носовой стойки. за носовой стойкой находился контейнер, но он демонтирован. остаются следы на фюзеляже. Район пилотской кабины по обе стороны. Видимо что-то есть на киле в районе тормозного парашюта. Детально мы его сами не видели.  Если позволяет возможность желательно отснять весь самолет шаг за шагом лючок за лючком, деталь за деталью. А мы уж потом определим что там еще интересно и будем вам очень благодарны!

----------


## Гаврик

> Нижнюю часть фюзеляжа от  начала воздухозаборника до носовой стойки. за носовой стойкой находился контейнер, но он демонтирован. остаются следы на фюзеляже. Район пилотской кабины по обе стороны. Видимо что-то есть на киле в районе тормозного парашюта. Детально мы его сами не видели.  Если позволяет возможность желательно отснять весь самолет шаг за шагом лючок за лючком, деталь за деталью. А мы уж потом определим что там еще интересно и будем вам очень благодарны!


Добро, постараюсь, если время позволит.

----------


## Гаврик

> Не могу понять  смысл дискуссии: даже, если и так, то ЧТО?


Ну смысл наверное в том, как и у любой подобной темы и дискуссии... Найти интересное, выяснить непонятное. Вот, например, Вы сможете объяснить смысл данной темы в целом?

----------


## Гаврик

Фотографии нажимательны.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо большое! Есть очень интересные кадры!

----------


## Гаврик

Не за что!  :Smile:  Вы хоть расскажите, что там интересного.

----------


## Гаврик

С прошлого года ждём, что ж там такого интересного?)

----------


## osipov

А кто знает что за такие БЦВМ стояли в "Копье" на 21-93 ?
Их пара, некие 1Ц175. 
Что это такое и на каких процессорах собраны ?

----------


## Red307

"Багеты" какие-нибудь.. Вариантов мало.

Кстати, в схеме нет 03го блока - приемника промежуточной частоты.

----------


## osipov

КАИ что в кабине и МФИ западного производства ?
Тогда только наше приборостроение это осваивало.

----------


## GThomson

а "ВИДЕОМАГНИТОФОН" наверное "КРИСТАЛЛ"?

----------


## osipov

А на Су-39 что-то подобное тоже подвешивалось по составу ? Но там информации мало совсем.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, в схеме нет 03го блока - приемника промежуточной частоты.


Никакого блока 03 в комплекте нет!

----------


## Red307

> Никакого блока 03 в комплекте нет!


Потому что он находится в квадратике "АЦП"? Или внутри "09"?


Кстати, про Ц175 пишут, что это дальнейшее развитие Ц100, Ц101. "БЦВМ серии Ц"

----------


## osipov

То есть эта БРЛС технологически более совершенны чем до сих пор состоящие на вооружение ВКС РФ радары типа Н001 и Н019 ?

----------


## lindr

> Кстати, про Ц175 пишут, что это дальнейшее развитие Ц100, Ц101. "БЦВМ серии Ц"


Фраза ни о чем, семейство Ц настолько разное, насколько разные источники их появления. Ц200 - адаптация украденной СУВ F-18 например. 

Ц200 получилась так себе и устарела к моменту воплощения, выброшена полностью и заменена Багетом.

----------


## osipov

А СОИ-21 это что-то более технологически совершенное чем Нарцисс-М ?
Ну в плане размеров , веса и количества блоков с монтажными рамами.

----------


## Red307

> Фраза ни о чем, семейство Ц настолько разное, насколько разные источники их появления. Ц200 - адаптация украденной СУВ F-18 например. 
> 
> Ц200 получилась так себе и устарела к моменту воплощения, выброшена полностью и заменена Багетом.


175 - продолжение "сотой" серии. Ц200 - типа новая разработка. Логично же.
Эта штука по сути из Н019 собрана. Поставили новую антенну и далее по блокам прошлись. Какие-то оставили, какие-то доработали.

----------


## osipov

А чем обусловлено использование пары БЦВМ в системе ? 
Понятно что на 29 и 27 есть ОЛС и информацию от нее надо обрабатывать.
А тут все проще и меньше. могли наверное одну мощнее поставить.

----------


## Red307

"Пара БЦВМ" не потому, что РЛС и ОЛС. ОЛС вообще отдельная замкнутая система.

Одна ЦВМ отвечает за управление работой РЛС как датчика, то есть формирует временную диаграмму, диаграмму антенны, зоны обзора, управляет частотами, обеспечивает прием и обработку сигнала. 

Вторая ЦВМ - так называемая "боевого применения". Управляет выборами режимов работы РЛСУ (ДБВ, ДБП,  Метео и.тп.) в соответствии с текущей задачей, выдает команды на первую ЦВМ, что б та управляла РЛ, принимает сигналы о целях и помехах от первой ЦВМ, выводит их на индикацию и т.п. Вторая ЦВМ также обеспечивает сопряжение с оружием, с ОПрНК (куда входит ОЛС), с системой госопознования, регистрацией, индикацией, РЭБ, с органами управления в кабине и пр.


Первую ЦВМ обычно называют с ".2", например Ц100.2, вторую с ".1"  - Ц100.1

Пе сути без .1 РЛС - датчик, который излучает и  принимает сигналы. С .1 - РЛС превращается в РЛСУ - систему управления оружием, самолетом...

Такая система на су-27 и миг-29. Тут, судя по тому, что две ЦВМ внутри квадратика БРЛС,  что-то аналогичное. Только почему-то вокруг БРЛС мало всего. Наверное остальное БРЭО упрощено по отношению к 4му поколению.

----------


## osipov

> "Пара БЦВМ" не потому, что РЛС и ОЛС. ОЛС вообще отдельная замкнутая система.
> 
> Одна ЦВМ отвечает за управление работой РЛС как датчика, то есть формирует временную диаграмму, диаграмму антенны, зоны обзора, управляет частотами, обеспечивает прием и обработку сигнала. 
> 
> Вторая ЦВМ - так называемая "боевого применения". Управляет выборами режимов работы РЛСУ (ДБВ, ДБП,  Метео и.тп.) в соответствии с текущей задачей, выдает команды на первую ЦВМ, что б та управляла РЛ, принимает сигналы о целях и помехах от первой ЦВМ, выводит их на индикацию и т.п. Вторая ЦВМ также обеспечивает сопряжение с оружием, с ОПрНК (куда входит ОЛС), с системой госопознования, регистрацией, индикацией, РЭБ, с органами управления в кабине и пр.
> 
> 
> Первую ЦВМ обычно называют с ".2", например Ц100.2, вторую с ".1"  - Ц100.1
> 
> ...


Так "Копье" все же другое поколение БРЛС. Разрабатывалась и производилась позже.
В 90-е годы появились БМК 1515ХМ1 и 1537ХМ1. 1-2 таким микросхемы способны заменить несколько плат "россыпи" - 
(стандартной логики на которых собраны Н001, Н019 , Ц100). 
Хоть пару , хоть три БЦВМ можно разместить в одном корпусе. Уже в ту пору.
Появился в 90-е годы МПК серии 1839 и ряд других "камней".

----------


## Red307

Смысл их объединять в одну? Можно каждую сделать меньше, сделать их взаимозаменяемыми. 

Это два различных по функционалу блока. Каждый занимается своими задачами. Каждый блок программирует своя кучка (отдел из 2-4 лабораторий) людей. Те, кто занимаются обменом с ракетами и соседними бортами не лезут в свёртки РЛ сигналов, и наоборот. Как процессор и видеокарта в компьютере.

На су-35 сделали "новое поколение" БРЛС с ИУС. Ушли от классической схемы (с двумя ЦВМ). 2 года назад приняли на вооружение, а испытания никак не закончат. То, что сделали, вроде бы и правильно, но очень трудозатратно и повылезало много камней. 

Кстати к началу 2000х, когда Бизоны попали в Индию, там уже были RCшки для "Барсов". Могли бы и их поставить. Вполне возможно, это первая схема 93го года, а в 21м веке вместо Ц175 там стоят RC-1/2

По схеме нарисовано две ЦВМ внутри БРЛС, других объяснений, зачем внутри станции две ЦВМ я не вижу. Может придет кто-то и расскажет что-то более правильное. :Wink: 


Upd. На миг-29 внутри БРЛС была одна ЦВМ, та которая ".2". ЦВМ боевого применения входила в СУВ. Фазотрон делал только РЛС как датчик, а все боевое применение - РПКБ. На суховских самолётах как я написал выше. 

Тут схема с двумя ЦВМ ближе к суховской. 

Либо там вообще слабые ЦВМ, что одной не хватает. :Wink:

----------


## osipov

За последние 15 лет даже скромные возможности отечественной микроэлектронной промышленности шагнули далеко вперед.
Появилось целое семейство зеленоградский БМК как цифровых так и цифро-аналоговых (5515ХТ). Также вышли в свет воронежские
ПЛИС 5576ХС. По функциональным возможностям 1-2 таких микросхемы способны заменить блок (а то и несколько) собранный на
россыпи 140, 133 , 153 , 530 , 564 и др.

----------


## Red307

Ну а эти железки способны выдержать cпецвоздействие, перегрузки в 9g и более, вибрации, удары, соляной туман, температуры от -50 до +60?

Процы, которые ставят на "импортозамещение"- 
двухъядерные, не самой известной фирмы. Не воронежские.

----------


## osipov

> Ну а эти железки способны выдержать cпецвоздействие, перегрузки в 9g и более, вибрации, удары, соляной туман, температуры от -50 до +60?
> 
> Процы, которые ставят на "импортозамещение"- 
> двухъядерные, не самой известной фирмы. Не воронежские.


Я их все знаю и имею доступ почти ко всем.
Есть зеленоградский Миландр.
Есть НИИСИ (секретная технологическая линия по производству в Курчатовском институте);
Есть НИИИС (Нижний Новгород , спецстойкие);
Есть зеленоградский Элвис, производство на Микроне.

----------


## Red307

> Я их все знаю и имею доступ почти ко всем.
> Есть зеленоградский Миландр.
> Есть НИИСИ (секретная технологическая линия по производству в Курчатовском институте);
> Есть НИИИС (Нижний Новгород , спецстойкие);
> Есть зеленоградский Элвис, производство на Микроне.


Офис производителя находится чуть подальше. Рядом с Сан-Хосе. :Rolleyes:

----------


## osipov

https://niiis-micro.ru/processors#

----------


## Red307

Это конечно хорошо, что у нас что-то выпускают, но почему-то смежники, которые разрабатывают блоки, предпочитают иностранные комплектующие даже несмотря на "импортозамещение". Наверное им видней.

----------


## osipov

> Это конечно хорошо, что у нас что-то выпускают, но почему-то смежники, которые разрабатывают блоки, предпочитают иностранные комплектующие даже несмотря на "импортозамещение". Наверное им видней.


Просто стоимость того что у нас выпускают может достигать до 80 тысяч рублей за микросхему.
Это ориентация на космос.
Некоторые производители блоков (для спутников ГЛОНАСС скажем) вынуждены их брать и платить 
такие деньги. У них высокая стойкость к СВВФ. 
В большинстве случаев для авионики такое применять нецелесообразно и дорого - слишком избыточны.
Поэтому выбор падает на импорт.

----------


## osipov

> Это конечно хорошо, что у нас что-то выпускают, но почему-то смежники, которые разрабатывают блоки, предпочитают иностранные комплектующие даже несмотря на "импортозамещение". Наверное им видней.


Просто стоимость того что у нас выпускают может достигать до 80 тысяч рублей за микросхему.
Это ориентация на космос.
Некоторые производители блоков (для спутников ГЛОНАСС скажем) вынуждены их брать и платить 
такие деньги. У них высокая стойкость к СВВФ. 
В большинстве случаев для авионики такое применять нецелесообразно и дорого - слишком избыточны.
Поэтому выбор падает на импорт.

----------


## Red307

Если один блочек стоит от 5млн и выше, думаю 80т.р. процессор (их там как правило от одного до трёх) стоит или меньше, разницы нет. 

Они покупают процессоры оптом за копейки, потом "сертифицируют" их, самые нечестные клеют поверх лейблов  свои наклейки "made in Skolkovo"  и вписывают в ведомость комплектующих по цене воронежских.

----------


## osipov

Узнавал стоимость некоторых радиационностойких "камней". Она до 250 тысяч рублей доходит за штуку доходит...

----------


## lindr

> Она до 250 тысяч рублей доходит за штуку доходит


Это эконом вариант. По хорошему 1 000 000, если серия небольшая до 100 штук.




> Просто стоимость того что у нас выпускают может достигать до 80 тысяч рублей за микросхему.


Где? Дайте адрес, купим несколько тысяч штук -)

80 000 это копейки. Имитатор кое чего на базе 4С Эльбрус плюс ПК ФормФакттор, плюс 2 ПК обвязки, плюс софт
 - от 1 500 000.

Полотно антенно без привода ПФАР 1м на 0,5 м, чисто железяка = от 1 500 000.

----------


## osipov

> Это эконом вариант. По хорошему 1 000 000, если серия небольшая до 100 штук.
> 
> 
> 
> Где? Дайте адрес, купим несколько тысяч штук -)
> 
> 80 000 это копейки. Имитатор кое чего на базе 4С Эльбрус плюс ПК ФормФакттор, плюс 2 ПК обвязки, плюс софт
>  - от 1 500 000.
> 
> Полотно антенно без привода ПФАР 1м на 0,5 м, чисто железяка = от 1 500 000.


Какие конкретно процессоры и микросхемы нужны ?
Могу дать адрес где делают "бюджетные" варианты.

----------


## lindr

Это риторический вопрос. Реально мы сейчас переходим на Эльбрус-8С.

Я в ноябре 2019 три дня стоял на выставке в СПБ и предлагал готовые решения. 

Чубайса видел с метра. Он на стенд заходил, вопросы задавал. :Smile:

----------


## osipov

> Это риторический вопрос. Реально мы сейчас переходим на Эльбрус-8С.
> 
> Я в ноябре 2019 три дня стоял на выставке в СПБ и предлагал готовые решения. 
> 
> Чубайса видел с метра. Он на стенд заходил, вопросы задавал.


Ну да Эльбруса далеко мне.
Только Миландр и НИИЭТ. Это и есть бюджетный вариант. Хотел кристаллы все они делают в Германии на X-FAB.
Есть и другие, например Элвис, Мультиклет, Кролик , Модуль. С ними не сталкивался.

----------


## Red307

> Полотно антенно без привода ПФАР 1м на 0,5 м, чисто железяка = от 1 500 000.


Дешёвка какая-то

----------


## RA3DCS

> Потому что он находится в квадратике "АЦП"? Или внутри "09"?


Двухканальный приемник (блок 09) с двойным преобразованием частоты, содержит малошумящие транзисторные усилители (МУ) с защитным устройством, аттенюаторы (АТТ), коммутатор каналов (КОММ) и фазовые детекторы(ФД). В состав приемника также входят формирователь сигнала промежуточной частоты и стабилизаторы электропитающих напряжений.

----------


## Red307

> Двухканальный приемник (блок 09) с двойным преобразованием частоты, содержит малошумящие транзисторные усилители (МУ) с защитным устройством, аттенюаторы (АТТ), коммутатор каналов (КОММ) и фазовые детекторы(ФД). В состав приемника также входят формирователь сигнала промежуточной частоты и стабилизаторы электропитающих напряжений.


Я потом уже посмотрел.
Они сделали девятку двухкаскадной, потому что здесь не нужно тащить сигнал на  большое расстояние, как это сделано например на су-27, где антенный блок стоит отдельно от контейнера РЛС.
Тут все компактно. Как я понял, сделано в виде моноблока.

----------


## osipov

Вот одна из одноплатных простеньких ЭВМ собранная полностью на отечественных элементах.
Она двухпроцессорная.
Состав такой: воронежский 1874ВЕ36А (микроконтроллер) , зеленоградский 1806ВМ2 (розовый) , связные машины и выходные интерфейсы на 
больших зеленоградских БМК 1537ХМ2А (3 штуки) , по центру (маленький) детектор питания и формирования сигнала "сброс" 1446АП1У (тоже
зеленоградский) , память (все того же Ангстрема) ПЗУ-флешь 1638РР1АУ , и ОЗУ на 1637РУ1АУ. По паре на каждом боку.
Снизу магистральные приемопередатчики 5559ИН от минского Интеграла и московской Физики , там же трансформатор ТИЛ. 

Схема простая и может быть собрана самому. Главное что пара процессоров - оба 16 разрядных.

----------


## FLOGGER

А вы не отвлеклись от заданной темы "21-93 или МиГ-21БИС UPG"?

----------


## osipov

> А вы не отвлеклись от заданной темы "21-93 или МиГ-21БИС UPG"?


Нет, пытаемся выяснить что за зверь такой эти БЦВМ в составе "Копья" и как они могут выглядеть.

----------


## osipov

А СПО-23 что это такое ? Ранняя версия Л-150 или урезанная ее версия ?
Либо что-то свое ? (как я понял ЦКБА)

----------


## RA3DCS

Структурная схема системы управления оружием СУО-21И.

----------

